
The World Wants Less Tech. Amazon Gives It More - pseudolus
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/09/amazon-doubles-down-new-alexa-products-echo-loop/598906/
======
gtirloni
_> Yet customers keep buying what Amazon’s selling._

Yeah, I don't know about this "the world wants less tech".

It seems like the average user doesn't care about the privacy scandals as much
as the author wants them to.

~~~
zmonkeyz
That's me. I really like my facebook portal.

